# We may have to eat our pets due to climate change!.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I think this bitch is off her rocker! I aint gonna eat my dog you stupid ass!.

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/emma-thompson-foresees-people-eating-pets-climate-crisis


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All of these phonies should be forced to wear their own carbon footprint data on a plaque around their neck anytime the spout their nonsense. 

How big is the house she heats and cools. And how many private jets does she ride around in to accept awards.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe they can start a cooking show.

The host....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Maybe they can start a cooking show.
> 
> The host....
> 
> View attachment 101803


Put a mustache on her, . . . reminds me altogether of a certain German Fuehrer of a few decades back.

About the same type of attitude as well.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> I think this bitch is off her rocker! I aint gonna eat my dog you stupid ass!.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/emma-thompson-foresees-people-eating-pets-climate-crisis


I would eat her first. Probably not bad with some bbq sauce.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

She must lead an insulated life, out there in La La Land.

We get plenty of protein from eggs that our hens lay. 
And they lay eggs every day - the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Here you go........


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish these elitist Hollywood types would just shut the hell up. They are paid to act, sing, and dance, and most can't do that well. Just shut the hell up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor and I have a "pet" steer for the express purpose of eating. We call him "MOTH". (Meat On The Hoof) I had not thought of it this way before, but I guess he really is nothing more than a great big walking protein bag. And yes, I am sure our 4 dogs will get to enjoy quite a bit of Moth-meat too.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> Maybe they can start a cooking show.
> 
> The host....
> 
> View attachment 101803


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Do they want?

Peking puppy?

Or Canton Kitty?

Pork fried rice? Egg roll?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I actually am feeling sorry for Gretta. She's being used. I think I read somewhere she's on the autism spectrum. That explains her fixation with "climate change." I saw a video clip where she was doing a lot of flinching and making odd facial expressions that were clearly uncontrollable. She's not right in the head. The parents aren't doing right by her. I hope this girl gets straightened out somehow.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor and I have a "pet" steer for the express purpose of eating. We call him "MOTH". (Meat On The Hoof) I had not thought of it this way before, but I guess he really is nothing more than a great big walking protein bag. And yes, I am sure our 4 dogs will get to enjoy quite a bit of Moth-meat too.


It is hard slaughtering your "pets" though. Even chickens that you've had a few years, and don't do eggs anymore.

I thank the Lord, and the animals spirit, if it's a fish or a deer.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## JamesGrant (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow, that's deceptively similar!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> It is hard slaughtering your "pets" though. Even chickens that you've had a few years, and don't do eggs anymore.
> 
> I thank the Lord, and the animals spirit, if it's a fish or a deer.


Exactly, I know I could eat dog, or cat, if needed, Just not MY DOG or CAT.
Yes, I am struggling thinking about culling three hens and a rabbit this spring.
Might let them have one more season, but they wont see next winter.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

The wife and I keep a well fed herd of ferral cats,always room for Chinese.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If things get that bad My dog would be of more use standing by me than as food. As for chickens if they stop laying in the pot. Rabbits well they are really on good for 3 things , breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> The wife and I keep a well fed herd of ferral cats,always room for Chinese.


The coyotes out here keep that herd very thin.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

At the end of times, if all there was to eat was my dogs, then I would be their last meal...with my thanks, gratitude and blessing...as long as they let me die before they dig in, lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My cattle dog has no problem chasing down and killing Raccoons. Even two at a time. That is when he is well feed and happy. If he is hungry and pissed he can do even better. he will share with me. I don't like **** but O know how to cook it into a stew.


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Exactly, I know I could eat dog, or cat, if needed, Just not MY DOG or CAT.
> Yes, I am struggling thinking about culling three hens and a rabbit this spring.
> Might let them have one more season, but they wont see next winter.


That's why you trade with the neighbors.

J/k!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Greta needs to go back for some retraining . She needs to brush up on her indoctrination a bit.

"Greta Thunberg apologizes for 'against the wall' remark, plans a break from climate activism"

Don't worry to much she will be back and in good form. I heard she is dating Al gore

https://www.foxnews.com/world/greta...all-break-global-activism-time-person-of-year


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Annie said:


> I actually am feeling sorry for Gretta. She's being used. I think I read somewhere she's on the autism spectrum. That explains her fixation with "climate change." I saw a video clip where she was doing a lot of flinching and making odd facial expressions that were clearly uncontrollable. She's not right in the head. The parents aren't doing right by her. I hope this girl gets straightened out somehow.


Mild aspergers syndrome,and it shows.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> It is hard slaughtering your "pets" though. Even chickens that you've had a few years, and don't do eggs anymore.
> 
> I thank the Lord, and the animals spirit, if it's a fish or a deer.


Maybe some of them. But not this one. He has attacked all of our dogs and Mrs Inor and me too. So yeah... I enjoy watching him grow up. But I am going to really enjoy him coming back in white paper as really juicy meat! He is not a pet, he is livestock.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have no pets. My neighbors do, and I am grateful. The same, barking dogs will be tasty when the time comes. Oh, and the crazy cat-lady who owns the corner lot? I have live traps.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have no pets. My neighbors do, and I am grateful. The same, barking dogs will be tasty when the time comes. Oh, and the crazy cat-lady who owns the corner lot? I have live traps.


You have a live trap big enough for a crazy cat lady? What do you bait a crazy cat lady trap with? Those stupid Precious Moments dolls? :vs_shocked:

https://www.preciousmoments.com/decor-more/collectible-dolls?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1sfPwZe65gIVyrzACh0EGQLdEAAYASAAEgJR4_D_BwE


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We have several dogs and an old cat who is a good mouser.

None of them would be eaten by us at all.

The two Dobi-Sheppard mix are guard/attack dogs.

The two golden retrievers are mild emotional support dogs for my daughter, like her own kids to her.

The food stores are great enough that they should statistically outlast me.

There are plenty of deer, rabbit and turkey on my land plus hundreds of Canadian honkers on the lake.

One retriever goes out and grabs them alive and brings them back to me, boy are they pissed.

Same dog grabs the turkeys in the yard if out there, snatches them in mid air too.

One 22 rifle with its laser and my PVS-7 goggles will do for foxes, coyotes, ***** and coy dogs if needed.

I usually cap the coyotes with a 308, but for food the 22 LR will do.

SHTF and the rifle will have a suppressor on it.

The dogs love the coyote meat raw!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> You have a live trap big enough for a crazy cat lady? What do you bait a crazy cat lady trap with? Those stupid Precious Moments dolls? :vs_shocked:
> 
> https://www.preciousmoments.com/decor-more/collectible-dolls?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1sfPwZe65gIVyrzACh0EGQLdEAAYASAAEgJR4_D_BwE


Beanie babies! I see @Denton as more of a Beanie Baby kind of guy. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For a suburban area I was quite surprised to see deer run through our yard. Our neighbor across the street reports he had three whitetail deer in his yard this week. There is ample green-space in our area for the deer to hide or sleep.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The coyotes out here keep that herd very thin.


Ooh, you give me idea! Here you go.

WOULD YOU EAT COYOTE MEAT? HERE'S A TASTE TEST OF COYOTE BACKSTRAP STRAIGHT FROM THE GRILL
https://www.wideopenspaces.com/woul...-on-coyote-backstrap-straight-from-the-grill/

RECIPE - Coyote: It's What's For Dinner
https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/hunt365-coyote-its-whats-for-dinner/

instructables.com /id/ Coyote-Jerky
https://www.instructables.com/id/Coyote-Jerky/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Eat your pets!?? Have they never heard of rice and beans? Maybe someone has already mentioned.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Ooh, you give me idea! Here you go.
> 
> WOULD YOU EAT COYOTE MEAT? HERE'S A TASTE TEST OF COYOTE BACKSTRAP STRAIGHT FROM THE GRILL
> https://www.wideopenspaces.com/woul...-on-coyote-backstrap-straight-from-the-grill/
> ...


I once ate dog meat in Nam, does that count?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

@rice paddy daddy
Maybe so. I too have had dog, in the PI. but haven't had Yote. 
There are plenty around here too, hmm....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

One of my admired guys did it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I agree with you. While normal parents would allay their child's irrational fears, her parents have fed hers. Her mother gave up her career because Greta thought the travel involved was hurting the planet. I think her parents are just terrible parents and the activists are the real abusers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lewis and Clark purchased dogs and horses from the indians, and much prefered eating them compared to elk and venison.

From their journals Vol.4:

"Houses on main Shore to
the N .E. side of a large island. those people in their habits
manners customs and language differ but little from those of
the Clatsops and others below. here we exchanged our deer
skins killed yesterday for dogs and purchased others to the
number of 12 for provisions for the party, as the deer flesh is
too poore for the men to subsist on and work as hard as is
necessary."

"I also purchased four
paddles and three dogs from them with deerskins. the dog
now constitutes a considerable part of our subsistence and with
most of the party has become a favorite food; certain I am

P.276 

that it is a healthy strong diet, and from habit it has become by
no means disagreeable to me, I prefer it to lean venison or elk and it is very far superior
to the horse."


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I couldn't eat my dogs if they represented the last meal on earth. I hesitate to even raise animals for meat, because I'm not sure I could butcher them. I watched a video the other day of people slaughtering chickens and I honestly can't see myself doing that. I know I'm saying these things as a child of privilege (like every other person lucky enough to be born in the U.S.), and if push came to shove, I might be able to kill an animal and eat it. But not my dogs.


----------

